# A massive thanks from OCD-ni



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Just thought I would post this up here, on sunday afternoon OCD-ni got a burst water tap that sprayed water for saveral hours into the ctore cupboard where we keep all our electrical goods rotaries, DA's lighting heating, compressor, gauges EVERYTHING basically it put our smoke out. Thankfully we are fully insured and they have agreed to payout on the items destroyed but it would mean a long time waiting on the cheque then going and buying replacement gear well since then I have to say a huge thank you to everyone for their support. It has been amazing the phone has been ringing we have got emails as well from people offering to help get the unit tidy again also lending/giving us machines and gauges to get opened again ASAP.. It has been really touching that people will do so much to help you when things go wrong.... Thanks to the help and generosity of a several people (you know who you are) and thanks to u we should be up and running again in a few days and wont have to wait until our insurance pays out to replace the machinery lost!! MANY MANY THANKS!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, but happy to hear people have helped out. Don't really see it these day..

I hope you're back up and running very very soon..


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Ronnie

and well done the other lads for helping out

I'm very quiet right now today,this week in fact,i will get up the road and help with what ever give me a bell when you get my pm,cheer's


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Rollo, you're only ever a phonecall away from any help you need - surprised you didn't think of giving me a shout!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

No worries Phil. to be honest when it happened I turned the water off, closed the door and tried to blank it out. we took into to it on Monday for a while and should have it sort of straightened out by today. then resort the electrics with a new fuse box and hopefully that should be us nearly there.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ronnie,

Just catching up on the site after a while and saw this thread. Hope you got everything sorted and are back in business again.

Good luck.

Cookies


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea cheers all up and running again. need a bit of a repaint but will have to wait until its a bit warmer lol!


----------

